# Pedigree dogs



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Us new migrants face all sorts of challenges and most are made considerably harder by the language barrier and the Portuguese inability to advertise or market anything properly. 

I spent a full 12 months trying to find a good Labrador. sure there were plenty on olx.pt but I could only find back yard breeders many of which didn't even have the papers for the pups they were selling. Cheap and cheerful is the phrase that springs to mind but I wanted good rather than cheap.

Eventually, with the help of some of Portuguese friends some from Facebook and some from face to face friends, I found Home - Ghosts Of Pinamar.

I have no relationship to the site or the breeder but I visited them today (and fell in love and consequently bought a puppy) and have to say, I've never in my life seen such a well run and CLEAN set up....... I didn't see or even smell a single dog mess and all the dogs were well kept, clean and happy. 

The woman who owns/runs the place in Patricia Welchi...... Unfortunately she doesn't speak English so you might like to take a translator along if you visit and she's also extremely strict visitors and risk of cross contamination but that's part of why she's so good at what she does.

I can highly recommend her entire operation.

Oh and if you're wondering what I bought:

Meet Lola. 

she's the one on the left! LOL


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

What a great looking dog, I hope she becomes a good addition to your family. 

In which language will you be teaching her commands?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks.... it's a great feeling to have a dog again. 

English commands & a mixture of Zulu, Ki-Swahili & Afrikaans cuss words! LOL!


----------

